# Odd size water heater element



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Plumbing is not my forte but I will change a bad element. 
I ran into one that has a 1 3/8" dia thread. I've never seen one that wasn't a universal size. None of the local suppliers have ever seen anything like this either. It's a State Industries Inc. w/h. Is this some commercial size or what?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

No, they're just proud of their stuff & made it proprietary. Look here:

http://www.statewaterheaters.com/parts/amalloy.html


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

You are the man Griz.
:notworthy:thumbsup::notworthy

Why couldn't I find that site? I swear I tried.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

"Virtually indestructible" huh?

Must not be, cuz he's changing it out :laughing:


----------

